#  > انجمن آموزش الكترونیک >  > نرم افزارهای الکترونیکی | Electronic Design Software >  >  برنامه کامل شده به نام IRANTK

## ~H03in~

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*3320119*,*abbas41*,*abiz*,*ahnor*,*aking22*,*ali mahmodi*,*alireza66*,*ali_sha*,*amen*,*asad1*,*azadmol*,*bijanmoradi*,*d.rmardin*,*DTK*,*elnino909*,*fakoor86*,*farzad.*,*forud*,*frh*,*gadraj*,*hamid2346*,*hamidikik*,*hossein mokh*,*ICT-ELEC*,*imMohsen*,*irhitman*,*janjan*,*Khalili*,*khoshbin*,*kokoia*,*latifk200*,*m0h3en*,*ma1369*,*mahmood_601*,*majid411*,*matinc*,*mehrab*,*mohammadmoradi*,*naser.qos*,*nekooee*,*nema52*,*NICHICON*,*nimatk1*,*NPTiak*,*pps2011*,*rahman h*,*REZA164690*,*reza7411*,*rzel55*,*SAMAViYAN*,*sam_electronic*,*sardarshams*,*sathex*,*Shami*,*shetaabco*,*Sina_Browser*,*snoozer*,*tahaali9095*,*tamir405*,*tion*,*yousef12*,*افشین سالاری*,*شعبانيان*,*صابری*,*قیصر*,*محمدزادهmmh*,*مهدي58*,*مهندس شهنوازی*,*نویدی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## ~H03in~

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*3320119*,*abbasbehest*,*ahnor*,*alireza66*,*amen*,*bijanmoradi*,*d.rmardin*,*dark shadow*,*DTK*,*elnino909*,*farah676*,*farzad.*,*gadraj*,*hossein mokh*,*ICT-ELEC*,*imMohsen*,*janjan*,*Khalili*,*ma1369*,*mahmood_601*,*majid411*,*mavaramat*,*mehrab*,*NICHICON*,*pps2011*,*rahman h*,*raminhaqiqat*,*REZA164690*,*reza7411*,*rzel55*,*sathex*,*Service Manual*,*Shami*,*snoozer*,*ssss1ssss*,*tamir405*,*افشین سالاری*,*جمشيدا*,*شعبانيان*,*صابری*,*علی علی دادی*,*قیصر*,*مهدي58*,*مهدی امجدی*,*مهندس شهنوازی*

----------


## قیصر

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*3320119*,*ahnor*,*alireza66*,*amen*,*asad1*,*bijanmoradi*,*d.rmardin*,*dark shadow*,*DTK*,*fox01fox02*,*gadraj*,*hossein mokh*,*ICT-ELEC*,*janjan*,*Khalili*,*latifk200*,*mehrab*,*rahman h*,*REZA164690*,*saman98*,*sardarshams*,*sathex*,*snoozer*,*tahaali9095*,*~H03in~*,*افشین سالاری*,*صابری*,*مهندس شهنوازی*

----------


## ~H03in~

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*aa_sh*,*abbas41*,*abbasbehest*,*ahnor*,*alireza66*,*amen*,*amirmorady*,*aramis*,*arasbar*,*asad1*,*azadmol*,*bijanmoradi*,*d.rmardin*,*dark shadow*,*digital84*,*DTK*,*farzad.*,*fkh52000*,*fox01fox02*,*gadraj*,*ghmb*,*hedare*,*hossein mokh*,*ICT-ELEC*,*iranvich63*,*irhitman*,*janjan*,*jfrras*,*Khalili*,*khoshnam*,*latifk200*,*ma1369*,*mahmood_601*,*majid411*,*mehrab*,*mehran76gh*,*parviz407*,*pps2011*,*rahman h*,*reza7411*,*rzel55*,*sadegh88*,*saman98*,*sardarshams*,*sathex*,*shetaabco*,*Sina_Browser*,*snoozer*,*tahaali9095*,*tamir405*,*افشین سالاری*,*بهار من*,*تاج*,*صابری*,*علی علی دادی*,*مجید97*,*محمدزادهmmh*,*مهدي58*,*میرچولی*

----------


## Khalili

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*3320119*,*abbas41*,*akbar.b*,*ali mahmodi*,*alireza66*,*aliso*,*amen*,*amirmorady*,*asad1*,*bijanmoradi*,*d.rmardin*,*DTK*,*farajtel*,*fireforce*,*fkh52000*,*ghmb*,*hamidy*,*hedare*,*ICT-ELEC*,*irhitman*,*janjan*,*javad.k*,*jfrras*,*kiyanmz*,*latifk200*,*ma1369*,*mahmood_601*,*mehrab*,*morteza.m*,*NICHICON*,*NPTiak*,*rahman h*,*REZA164690*,*reza7411*,*SABA.H*,*sadegh88*,*saman98*,*sardarshams*,*sasan.h*,*sathex*,*snoozer*,*tamir405*,*~H03in~*,*افشین سالاری*,*صابری*,*علی علی دادی*,*محمدزادهmmh*,*میثاق2*,*میرچولی*

----------


## zoofan

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*ali mahmodi*,*d.rmardin*,*fox01fox02*,*ghmb*,*ma1369*,*rahman h*,*reza7411*,*sathex*

----------


## masoud.ghara

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*محمدزادهmmh*

----------

